# dry feet?



## Thezookeeper (Mar 3, 2011)

My friend just got a 4 month old cockatiel this weekend and her feet seem to be really dry. My friend says that they are a little bit cracked and flakey. Is there anything she can put on her teils feet to make them look and feel better?


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

my vet told me to use vit e oil. as pure as you can get it, so preferably not a cream or anything with additives. 
mister hated me applying it though poor boy


----------



## Thezookeeper (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank-you Mpeg!!!! I will pass the information to my friend.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Baths might help aswell but if it does not get better soon, I would take the bird to an avian vet for a check up. Here is a link about scaly feet http://www.avianweb.com/scalylegs.html


----------

